# Loud thud or clunking noise below my feet???



## Barko (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey all, I have been hearing a strange noise. Has anyone experienced a loud thud or clunking noise towards the front of their cruze. More specifically directly below your feet where you almost feel it? It seems to me to be a suspension issue, but I could be wrong. I plan ontaking it to the dealer and having them check it out. Justwanted to see if anyone has any insight.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Does this sound happen to occur after you first start your car & get moving about 12MPH? If so that sound is the ABS self check, its perfectly normal.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

No info is provided about the circumstance when you hear this clunk noise. For all we know, hitting a deep pothole where the underbody is hitting the road.

Ha, Illinois, where from Wisconsin, the freeway ends and the tollway begins. Were only suppose to charge tolls for a couple of years, that was back in 1956 to pay off that road. State is suppose to collect road gas tax and return that money back to where it came from to maintain the road. Illinois never did this, no telling whose pocket that money ended up in.

Wisconsin was very good at this, but sure are not anymore, city roads are worse than GM proving grounds. Back then, was talking about a nickel a gallon gas tax, today its 55 cents. 

Officer, I am not drunk just weaving like crazy to avoid super deep potholes.


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Does this sound happen to occur after you first start your car & get moving about 12MPH? If so that sound is the ABS self check, its perfectly normal.


ohhhhh that's what that is. i assumed it was some sort of mechanical check since it does it everytime i first start and drive the car and wont do it again untill i turn the car off and drive again. thanks for the info.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear of this noise that you've been experiencing, Barko. I'm unable to provide technical advice, but I understand that you are taking your Cruze to your dealer for a proper diagnosis. Please let me know if further assistance is needed with this situation. I'd be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Let me tell you something. Since day #1 I've had these sort of muffled clunking noises when the car hits minor dips and changes in pavement elevations. My dealership in Brewster (now closed down by GM after 50yrs) changed all my front springs and struts to a redesigned updated part number. Eventually the noise came back. More so when its cold outside. I'm a 12 Cruze Eco that as of December 22nd will be my 3rd year of ownership. At this point I have learned to either ignore that sound or the radio volume goes up. I have 92000 miles on it and personally it no longer bothers me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Let me tell you something. Since day #1 I've had these sort of muffled clunking noises when the car hits minor dips and changes in pavement elevations. My dealership in Brewster (now closed down by GM after 50yrs) changed all my front springs and struts to a redesigned updated part number. Eventually the noise came back. More so when its cold outside. I'm a 12 Cruze Eco that as of December 22nd will be my 3rd year of ownership. At this point I have learned to either ignore that sound or the radio volume goes up. I have 92000 miles on it and personally it no longer bothers me.


Mine has had the noisy suspension when cold too, however its only the first 4 blocks or mile of my drive its loud. My old tires also made a nice thud over expansion joints but with a different tire its quiet at highway speeds. 

Every car I have owned has a noisy suspension on these first few blocks of my drive when cold, so I really can't fault the cruze for it. Having 100+ potholes to dodge its bound to make some noise.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Mine has had the noisy suspension when cold too, however its only the first 4 blocks or mile of my drive its loud. My old tires also made a nice thud over expansion joints but with a different tire its quiet at highway speeds.
> Every car I have owned has a noisy suspension on these first few blocks of my drive when cold, so I really can't fault the cruze for it. Having 100+ potholes to dodge its bound to make some noise.


I have absolutely no complaints about my Cruze. I love it with all its great points and the extremely few short comings! Its a great car and I think next time around instead of the Eco I'm going to treat myself to the RS!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Let me tell you something. Since day #1 I've had these sort of muffled clunking noises when the car hits minor dips and changes in pavement elevations. My dealership in Brewster (now closed down by GM after 50yrs) changed all my front springs and struts to a redesigned updated part number. Eventually the noise came back. More so when its cold outside. I'm a 12 Cruze Eco that as of December 22nd will be my 3rd year of ownership. At this point I have learned to either ignore that sound or the radio volume goes up. I have 92000 miles on it and personally it no longer bothers me.


 I have that sound on my 13 but more so after the axle replacements. I threw the car on the lift and suspension bolts was tight but it was then I got to see what everyone was complaining about plastic end links.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I have absolutely no complaints about my Cruze. I love it with all its great points and the extremely few short comings! Its a great car and I think next time around instead of the Eco I'm going to treat myself to the RS!


Its funny I have an RS(1LT though) and think next time I would probably buy the ECO for the active grill shutters, 17in wheels and the few other aerodynamic mods.

Hopefully GM is smart enough to make the grill shutters standard on all models after 2016, seeing as its standard on all models of the 2015 Chevy Colorado truck. If it gives you a MPG advantage why not use it on all cars? Kinda hope heated steering wheel and cruze diesel electric auxiliary heater are also optional.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> I got to see what everyone was complaining about plastic end links.


Mine have been noisy since about 20K, I'm currently at 58K. I'm gonna see how long they will last before one breaks, got 85,000 miles out of metal ones on my cavalier before one snapped. That thing made noise for 2 years before hand, which numerous mechanics could not diagnosis(3 different shops).

The sound I could hear on that car was the control arm slowly sawing through the endlink bolt on curves.(different end link design than cruze). When you would jackup the car sometimes it would catch in the partially sawed bolts notch, when you would brake or turn enough(like 10 miles later) would make a loud pop sound.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its funny I have an RS(1LT though) and think next time I would probably buy the ECO for the active grill shutters, 17in wheels and the few other aerodynamic mods.
> 
> Hopefully GM is smart enough to make the grill shutters standard on all models after 2016, seeing as its standard on all models of the 2015 Chevy Colorado truck. If it gives you a MPG advantage why not use it on all cars? Kinda hope heated steering wheel and cruze diesel electric auxiliary heater are also optional.


That would sound logical, I think on the ATS the shutters are also all of them.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Does this sound happen to occur after you first start your car & get moving about 12MPH? If so that sound is the ABS self check, its perfectly normal.


That's what that noise is? I started to think it was the transmission because it always seemed to happen when the car was shifting and it sounded like a grinding/crunching noise.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

sublime1996525 said:


> That's what that noise is? I started to think it was the transmission because it always seemed to happen when the car was shifting and it sounded like a grinding/crunching noise.


i thought the same thing until i shifted before 12 mph and then after 12 mph, it makes the same crunchy noise. i just happened to be shifting at 10-12 mph


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> i thought the same thing until i shifted before 12 mph and then after 12 mph, it makes the same crunchy noise. i just happened to be shifting at 10-12 mph


Yep. I've been able to get it to "crunch" in 3rd gear by lugging the engine through second.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yep. I've been able to get it to "crunch" in 3rd gear by lugging the engine through second.


Well okay. That makes me feel a little bit better. I'll have to mess around with this. Thanks guys!


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

My front driver's side strut was changed at 3000 miles....it clunked and was felt in the dead pedal area.


----------

